# Rod testing in the store isle is important.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

You will often see people testing rods in the sporting goods isles. 
There are some things you can look for. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrVy0qmnSHQ


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*In-Store Rod Testing*

...is a talent developed through some very expensive lessons! You have to pay your dues!

Once that you've 'paid your dues' and developed this talent, you can walk into a store; shake a rod a few times, and walk out with a rod that you'll use and appreciate. JMHO C2


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I always test the flexibility and handle of a rod before purchase. I know what I’m looking for in the feel. Have had a couple of bad experiences where my testing went wrong and the rod tip accidentally broke.


----------

